# New fish, Pangasius, and balas



## Avenom (Feb 22, 2006)

Well I didn't plan on getting balas, but we ended up with 2. Also picked up 2 pangasius catfish before knowing about them(hopefully not a mistake)
We have a 55gal.
The store had the pangasius labeled 8 inches full size, but after searching around I've read they can get over 3 feet! I hope these aren't the ones we got.
All of them are tiny now, under 2 inches...and all seem very happy in their new home.
I will take pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Avenom (Feb 22, 2006)

Forgot to add, the pH is 7.6....is this too high?
Also the ammonia is between 0-0.25, I can't seem to get it to stay at 0. Any ideas?
Temp-78*


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

balas get huge and pangasius can reach 3 feet but normaly won't get over a foot in a aquarium. remeber impulse buys are your worst enemy, RESEARCH! pH is fine, no idea bout ammonia I've never had a ammonia problem


----------



## Avenom (Feb 22, 2006)

fishboy said:


> balas get huge and pangasius can reach 3 feet but normaly won't get over a foot in a aquarium. remeber impulse buys are your worst enemy, RESEARCH! pH is fine, no idea bout ammonia I've never had a ammonia problem


Well on the upside of the buy, I will not be adding anymore fish. This is it, 2 balas, 2 catfish, 1 pleco.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 17, 2006)

ammonia problem may be a lack of nitrifying bacteria in your filter/tank partial water changes will lower it until the bacterial develop-what filter do you have? I have a 405 fluval which is over kill but I have messy eaters and still have to do regular partial water changes to stop the nitrates going through the roof in my un planted tank


----------



## Avenom (Feb 22, 2006)

Right now it's just one of two fluval 4+'s....I took one out because there were no fish in the tank.
How often do you suggest doing partial water changes?
I've been doing 5-10% once a week.

And we do plan to add live plants this week, as I read these fish enjoy them.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

read ron's post on the nitrogen cycle. This should be one of the first things you learn in the hobby. It is EXTREMELY IMPORTANT!


----------



## Avenom (Feb 22, 2006)

who is ron, and where do I find this post?


----------

